# why the share options?



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

I know I sure wouldn't want to share any of my conversations on here onto FB , Twitter, etc.... I don't see why there are options for this in our reply box?


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Have wondered that myself! Although - not everyone is here "secretly." 

And there are times that I've taken things that people have said and written them down - or even posted their words on FB. I quote them as "anon" - or comment that "I recently heard someone say..." 

Not trying to take any credit for anyone else's brilliance!


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Sharing info in general, is an important part of this site's existence because people benefit from others' experiences and posts.

As far as anonymity goes though, this thread is important: http://talkaboutmarriage.com/genera...public-forums-like-talkaboutmarriage-com.html


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

you can share if you're not a member of the forum, so if someone reads what they like they can share it with friends. I'm fairly certain that I will become an internet celebrity one of these days when a nugget of my wisdom gets tweeted.


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

I understand your point, I guess I had seen where they have said not to steer our BS's to this forum. If you share a post on say FB, does it show the site where it comes from?


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Yes, it will link back to TAM if you share a post on facebook.


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Chelle D said:


> Okay, so this must be something that shows up after a member has posted XX number of posts??


No, facebook and sharing options are on all posts for all registered users. 

Regardless though, anyone can link to this site from Facebook or elsewhere without using our share buttons, it is very simple to do.



Chelle D said:


> So, here I am listening to others advice, and letting myself "pour it out" here.. And ALL THIS TIME, other longer membered posters could put my venting out on facebook???????????? Grrrrrrr... If I wanted it posted on facebook I'd have put it there.


Yes, anytime you post something on a public forum like this, you have to assume that it could be read by anyone or copied and pasted anywhere.

That's one reason we have a very big red warning when people sign up, about picking a username that is not recognizable to others if you are concerned about anonymity. Also why we stickied this important thread: http://talkaboutmarriage.com/general-relationship-discussion/11063-important-message-about-anonymity-public-forums-like-talkaboutmarriage-com.html




Chelle D said:


> Plus, I would have picked a COMPLETELY different user name, Not just altered some of my name.!


I can change your username for you if you send me a pm letting me know what you would like it to be.


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Here is what it says when a new person registers on the site. I don't know how to make it any more obvious to people, but I am open to suggestions:


----------

